# permit expiration, when does clock tick tock?



## jim baird (Apr 4, 2011)

Most admin procedures spell out permit "service life" as ending if work is "abandoned" for period of six months or so.  How do local AHJ 's here start that clock ticking?

Closest neighbors here mark time from date of last inspection visit, and also restart that clock each site visit.

For one job here I issued a letter of notice of expiration, received a written request for an extension (usually gladly granted as we all want to get to Philadelphia, so to speak), but as yet have seen, during driveby, no signs of continuation.


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 4, 2011)

We have always started the clock ticking upon permit issuance or last inspection. When we adopted the 09 codes, we changed it. The clock still starts ticking at permit issuance and it resets with every "approved" inspection.


----------



## NH09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ours are good for 1 year after permit issuance, may be renewed twice (total of 3 years). If project is not done within 3 years the the applicant must re-apply. Inspections do not factor in to when permit expires. Project is considered abandoned if the permit expires and is not renewed or re-applied for.


----------



## FredK (Apr 4, 2011)

cboboggs said:
			
		

> We have always started the clock ticking upon permit issuance or last inspection. ......... The clock still starts ticking at permit issuance and it resets with every "approved" inspection.


For the time allowed between inspections is six months.  Does it happen 95-97% of the time the next inspection falls within that time frame.

We do allow a written notice for a one time permit extension for a max of six months.

It is the BO's call as the length of time the permit been "expired" for reapplying fees.  Few permits fall into that category.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 4, 2011)

We have recently changed our permits to a maximum length of 12 months for all but new commercial.

New commercial is at 18 months.

Each are allowed extensions at the discretion of the Building Official, but written justification must be provided.

As others above, 6 month between inspections or inactivity as deemed by the Official leads to expiration as well.

mj

p.s. The reason we have done this is to limit the live-in owner/contractor from having ongoing construction for 6 years or so (neighbors love him


----------



## TimNY (Apr 4, 2011)

Clock begins ticking when permit is issued.  If you don't pick up your permit for a month, you just lost a month.  We do try to make it clear that if you cannot begin work for some reason, call before the permit is issued and we will put your application aside.

If you do not commence work within 90 days the permit is revoked.

No timelines on inspections.  Permit expires one year from date of issuance.  Two 90-day extensions are allowed, for good cause.  They must be requested singly.


----------



## peach (Apr 6, 2011)

I like CBO boggs answer with a caveat.. when they pay the fee that's when the permit is issued; tick tock.. as long as they have an inspection (and some projects drag on A LONG TIME), the permit continues..

If they stop calling for inspections, start the clock all over again..

If it expires (either from inactivity or not getting extensions - your current economy may drive this) - it expires..


----------



## JBI (Apr 6, 2011)

Should be addressed in local law (or maybe resolution of the local legislative body). If it is up to the BI/CEO to set the time, one year from date of issuance is typical here. Extensions vary from one or two of up to 90 days to monthly to unlimited. Fees should always reflect the cost running the program.


----------

